# MODERATORS!!! [NWN] All those planning on DMing for NWN please report for role call



## tleilaxu (Jan 28, 2002)

Is there any possibility of EN world establishing a database for dms and players? For example: the DM database would say

DM: Marko Polo
World: Homebrew Low-Magic
Players: 5-8
Game time: Wednesday 8pm EST
Weekly

or a player would say

Player: tleilaxu
Interested in continuous campaign, any style
Availibility: ~whatever~
Weekly


Does anyone else think this would be a good idea? Moderators, care to weigh in? Would this be a lot of work...


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jan 28, 2002)

Do single-player downloadable module creators count?

The link is -- as always -- in the .sig.


----------



## Magnus (Jan 28, 2002)

i think that's a great idea! i for one, plan on getting it ASAP and would love a forum to find players!


----------



## applenerd (Jan 28, 2002)

This would be great!  I for one am very much looking forward to all aspects of this game!  I'm glad btw that interplay and bioware worked out their differences.  This game is probably going to be in a large way responsible for the loss of many a free hour of mine!


----------



## Stegger (Jan 28, 2002)

Great idea.   

Could we please have it........
Or maybe just put in a thread in "gamers seeking gamers" and bump it now and then?

Stegger


----------



## Stegger (Jan 28, 2002)

*Gamers seeking gamers*

Ok I started the thread in Gamers seeking gamers...
http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1546

Please put your idea in there, and if it turn out to be something big, maybe we could work out something to organize it better in the future with ENworld..

Stegger


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 28, 2002)

*Excellent Idea*

Yes Please  


Harlequin


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 29, 2002)

zoop


----------



## Seraph (Jan 29, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 29, 2002)

I will definitely be expanding the site to support NWN as much as is feasibly possible, never fear.


----------

